# Chocolate Raspberry Port - I found a kit



## Sammyk (Jan 10, 2012)

I made several calls yesterday trying to find this. My local brew shop is closed on Monday so I waited to call them today

They have one kit left for $84.99. From what I saw, this is a good price.

A couple of questions for the others who are knowledgeable

Is there any chance the kit could be bad from sitting? I am assuming it is from last fall.

I read one thread, a very long one, where many had trouble with fermenting but as I recall this was in previous years. Was that problem corrected in the past seasons kits?

I was going to try to make Wade's recipe but if I could find all the needed supplies, and the 15 pounds of berries would be close to $50.00 frozen...$85.00 seems like a very good price.

They are holding if for me until tomorrow

Any suggestions or tips?


----------



## robie (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I made several calls yesterday trying to find this. My local brew shop is closed on Monday so I waited to call them today
> 
> They have one kit left for $84.99. From what I saw, this is a good price.
> 
> ...



That is an excellent price. I paid much more for mine.

It can go bad from setting if it is out of date. Make sure it is still in date. if only a few months out of date, it likely won't matter. (That might be why it is so cheap, but you won't know until you get the date code.)

That kit sometimes will stop a little high, but if it is at/below 1.010 when it stops and you simply can't get 'er going again, it is fine.

Add a full bottle of plain brandy to it and it will really smooth out. You can add up to 5 or 6 bottles of brandy if you like higher alcohol. Let it age for a year at least.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 10, 2012)

I just called them back and he said the code is WD on the kit. Any one know what that means?

He said it may have to have the yeast replaced is all. Is that believable?


----------



## robie (Jan 10, 2012)

Sammyk said:


> I just called them back and he said the code is WD on the kit. Any one know what that means?
> 
> He said it may have to have the yeast replaced is all. Is that believable?



I don't know the WE date code structure. I think Wade does. Get on the WineXpert site to interpret the date code. Replacing the yeast is typical for a kit that is out of date.

Really, unless the kit is way, way out of date, like two years, it will still turn out fine in most cases. When you open the bag, if the must smells good and it tastes OK, it will be fine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2012)

WD is not the code. They never did correct this problem as its most likely just a matter of the yeast just giving up a tad earlier and that is controlled my Mother Nature. Below is the link to read the date code on a W.E. kit so maybe you should print it and bring it with you to determine how old the kit is but even at a year old the kit is still within its expiration I believe. I heard that white wines have like 8 months and reds a year if I remember correctly or something like that. Keep this kit warm like mid-high 70's while fermenting and keep stirring it especially near the end and add the corn sugar slow feeding it right from the beginning instead of dumping it in near the end like the instructions say! 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3338


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you Wade! I did print it out. I am excited to get this kit and at a good price


----------



## Wade E (Jan 10, 2012)

By the way this is my favorite port kit out there!!! I havent tried the CC Black Currant or the RJS Apple or Coffee yet though but that Coffee sounds damn good!


----------



## millwright01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I also got a deal like that, except I paid $10 more. I made one when they came out, tried it, and then started tracking down another one! I just put it into secondary this week and had no problems. I whipped oxygen into it before I pitched yeast and before I added the dextrose 1/2 one day and 1/2 the next. I had no problems.


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 11, 2012)

Back home now with my chocolate raspberry port and very excited.

The date is label is 032511 110 0226

He did open the box and both yeasts packets are good until 12/2013

He also looked at the juice bag and said it had a nice color so it is not oxidized.

So, I will be starting it some time this week-end


----------



## robie (Jan 11, 2012)

Good find! You will love that wine. It's the only wine I give away to my friends, as I know everyone will enjoy it. Haven't yet found a single wine drinker who does not like it.

Be sure to add a bottle of brandy. Let it set at least a year before drinking.


----------

